# Education Strike



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

What's the education strike like today in your region? 
It looks like, up here, the vast majority of students didn't go to school and fifty percent or less of the public school teachers went to work. 

In many capital cities, concentrations are scheduled for this evening. You can find more information on your local education unions' websites. 
(FETE-UGT and FE-CCOO as well as many other smaller unions)


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

elenetxu said:


> What's the education strike like today in your region?
> It looks like, up here, the vast majority of students didn't go to school and fifty percent or less of the public school teachers went to work.
> 
> In many capital cities, concentrations are scheduled for this evening. You can find more information on your local education unions' websites.
> (FETE-UGT and FE-CCOO as well as many other smaller unions)


'Round here all of the public schools are closed. Unfortunately our children have had to go in as they attend a (semi) private school - good for us, not for them though.


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

Concertado? They could have stayed home today. Looks like the concertados where I am didn't follow the strike.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

what strike?


----------



## goingtobcn (Sep 9, 2012)

baldilocks said:


> what strike?


Ditto!


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

baldilocks said:


> what strike?





goingtobcn said:


> Ditto!


Do you both have children at school? If not, then I guess you won't know about it.

Basically, there is a general education strike. There are a number of issues at the moment. A couple that spring to mind for me are; change to school hours for the summer terms, and they are proposing to make the second languages (Valencian, Catalan etc.) optional.

There are many more issues regarding cut backs etc.. Not a good time to be in education or have children there!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

elenetxu said:


> What's the education strike like today in your region?
> It looks like, up here, the vast majority of students didn't go to school and fifty percent or less of the public school teachers went to work.
> 
> In many capital cities, concentrations are scheduled for this evening. You can find more information on your local education unions' websites.
> (FETE-UGT and FE-CCOO as well as many other smaller unions)


there are lots of kids around today - looks like a huge number didn't go to school


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> 'Round here all of the public schools are closed. Unfortunately our children have had to go in as they attend a (semi) private school - good for us, not for them though.


one of mine is out of the country & the other off sick, so I'm not certain if the schools are open

they don't usually close them completely though - there's usually a skeleton staff in, even if there aren't any lessons


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> one of mine is out of the country & the other off sick, so I'm not certain if the schools are open
> 
> they don't usually close them completely though - there's usually a skeleton staff in, even if there aren't any lessons


It's called 'servicios minimos.' Up here the principal, head of studies, and secretary HAVE TO go in. This is set by each regional authority.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

All the kids here are in school.


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

http://sociedad.elpais.com/sociedad/2013/05/08/actualidad/1368031468_320468.html

This explains some of the key points of the proposed education reform law, one of the principal reasons behind today's strike.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

baldilocks said:


> what strike?


Jornada de huelga en Educación contra la LOMCE y los recortes · Jaén · Andalucía Información

_La comunidad educativa está llamada hoy a secundar la huelga general en el sector de la enseñanza convocada para exigir la retirada del proyecto de Ley Orgánica para la Mejora de la Calidad de la Educación (LOMCE), una reforma universitaria y el fin de los recortes en el sector._


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

SWMBO tells me that, in nearby Alcalá la Real, there is a strike, but here in the village - No. She has just gone off to the Academia to teach.


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

baldilocks said:


> SWMBO tells me that, in nearby Alcalá la Real, there is a strike, but here in the village - No. She has just gone off to the Academia to teach.


Since its private education, its not affected. I, too, am working today.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

elenetxu said:


> Since its private education, its not affected. I, too, am working today.


but the village schools have all been working.


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

My son (at university) did not have class today - all cancelled due to the strike. My daughter (in 2nd of bach - last year of secondary) had an exam today which the teacher didn't cancel. She and all her classmates went in for just that one hour to take the exam. All her other classes were cancelled. She said the halls were empty and they were the only students there. 

While walking the dog this morning I saw lots of kids outside playing. So it appears that the stike is being widely followed in this neck of the wood.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

It's impossible to tell really. I've heard 90% of teachers out to 20% depending on who's talking. 
Unfortunately the fact that few kids went to school doesn't mean anything because that is not really a reflection of what the teachers are doing. In pre and primary it maybe because the parents made other arrangements. In secondary and uni the kids decide to go or not, but it doesn't necessarily mean they support the strikes!
In Madrid the demonstration is at 6 o'clock...

PS The interinos will be on strike several days next week, at least in the Madrid area


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

baldilocks said:


> but the village schools have all been working.


They have to. The government sets 'minimum services' (principal, head of studies...) and then its up to the teachers to go in or not.


----------

